# Mock up of Pure Win. Twiztedchild Edition



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

This is Insipred by this thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/73556-a-mock-up-made-of-pure-win.html
I just happened to think that this Might be cool as a 7. and Yes I know alot of people thing the RVX is ugly but still. I got bored  more to come soon after I finish them. Maybe a Iceman 7  I might try and add a trem to the RVX also Im not sure yet. 
Let me know what you guys think of the mock up.

The RVX-7.






and I also know that the headstock doesnt match the body color 

*EDIT:* I am going to put all my mock ups in the first post also so athat they are easier to find
Ibanez RVX-7 with ZR Trem





ESP Alexi-7 Hardtail 27"





ESP EX-7 27"





ESP LTD EC-8





ESP Alexi/SV 8 string. I know the body looks kind of small I will try and fix that later.





ESP EX-8 8 string





Ibanez Iceman-8





ESP FX-7 7 string. By Request





Steinberger 7 string. By Request





Parker Fly 7 string. By Request.





For the Lulz. HS is a bit weird but oh well. the Squire Helly Kitty 8 string 





Beast 8 string





Ibanez Xiphos ML 8 string.





Ibanez XiphosML 8 string. #2.





B. C. Rich Double Neck with the Widow Headstocks. Requested.





B. C. Rich Draco 7 string





B.C. Rich Warlock 8 string.





PRS Custom 24 8 string.


----------



## lobee (Dec 16, 2008)

I dunno about pure win. Maybe if the body was more streamlined and less rounded to match the headstock.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

lobee said:


> I dunno about pure win. Maybe if the body was more streamlined and less rounded to match the headstock.



well the RVX did look like that  this is just me bored out of my mind really


----------



## MFB (Dec 16, 2008)

Where's the win?

I kid, but it would be cool to see something a little different but not quite that extreme


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

MFB said:


> Where's the win?
> 
> I kid, but it would be cool to see something a little different but not quite that extreme



that is a joke for the other thread really   but year I head they are beging back the Destoyer. any ways here is my Tremed, With the ZR, and I know im missing the nut for it.  I' will work on that too. mock up of a RVX-7:







and here is what the REAL guitar looked like back in '06 for anyone that hasn't heard of it.


----------



## lobee (Dec 16, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> well the RVX did look like that  this is just me bored out of my mind really


Oh, well I guess I don't really like the RVX design then! First time seeing it, do not want. I guess it's Ibanez's fault then, not yours. Nice mockup, even though I think it's fugly!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

lobee said:


> Oh, well I guess I don't really like the RVX design then! First time seeing it, do not want. I guess it's Ibanez's fault then, not yours. Nice mockup, even though I think it's fugly!



Trust me. You ARE not the only one  alot of the guys on Ibanez forum hate it too. But I just thought that It would look better, to me, as a 7 string  I might even ty for a 8 string RVX for the gigles


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 16, 2008)

I've always hated that shape. Im glad they don't make it anymore hahaha. Sorry! and for everyone else that doesn't like it...... MOCKUPS made of Pure WIN!






































I used to do this all the time!


----------



## MFB (Dec 16, 2008)

I just want a 7 string, H/S config, reverse headstock ESP Random Star

TOM/Floyd doesn't matter to me anymore but those 3 things right there are what I want most


----------



## antiochband (Dec 16, 2008)

the schecter PT 7 is kickass!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I've always hated that shape. Im glad they don't make it anymore hahaha. Sorry! and for everyone else that doesn't like it...... MOCKUPS made of Pure WIN!
> 
> I used to do this all the time!



those are some nice mock ups.  I might do another Iceman 7 string though  just for fun I might try my hand at that ESP Random Star thing also


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2008)

I wish i still _had_ photoshop  Id try my hand at some mockups... Shame it will set you back several thousand dollars  God damn adobeTM...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> I wish i still _had_ photoshop  Id try my hand at some mockups... Shame it will set you back several thousand dollars  God damn adobeTM...



I got mine for less.....way, way less.....


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2008)

^ Less in USD? or AUD? To buy it legally here (the complete adobe creative suite) will set me back somewhere in the vicinity of $2000...


----------



## MFB (Dec 16, 2008)

I think he means he got it for free _if you know what we mean_


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Less in USD? or AUD? To buy it legally here (the complete adobe creative suite) will set me back somewhere in the vicinity of $2000...



I have seen the program for about $750 here.



MFB said:


> I think he means he got it for free _if you know what we mean_


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhh...

wow. My insight is way off today


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhh...
> 
> wow. My insight is way off today



 well yeah I didn't have the $750 bucks to get it Plus.  But there are some cool FREE programs aht are pretty cool. Just cant remember here names.  

I think Gimp is one.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2008)

I fucking _hate_ gimp... it is similar, yes, but its just so fucking annoying to use,... my old school put it on all the computers... also, its called "Gimp".. i honestly just feel weird using a program called that, seeing as how my mum is a Dominatrix...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> I fucking _hate_ gimp... it is similar, yes, but its just so fucking annoying to use,... my old school put it on all the computers... also, its called "Gimp".. i honestly just feel weird using a program called that, seeing as how my mum is a Dominatrix...



 Yeah I tired using it and just felt that Photoshop was easier. I mean hell Photo shop is a hard program but it was easier then Gimp 

and ways here is a mock up of a Custom I might hav to get made later 






I might change up the pick ups though but then again maybe not


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 16, 2008)

^ that v looks insanely good


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 16, 2008)

here are a few ibanez mockups i did with vrg


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> ^ that v looks insanely good


Thanks 



Thrashmanzac said:


> here are a few ibanez mockups i did with vrg



and Nice 


I also just did this. 








By the way Both of the Alexi-7 and the EX-7 are both 27" scales


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 16, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit.... 
seriously if you ever do get one of these made, i would do _anything_ to play one...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> oh shit....
> seriously if you ever do get one of these made, i would do _anything_ to play one...



IF I ever got one made you are welcome to Fly at to my place to test them   

I might be workingon a EC 7 string and a 8 string. But I got to figure out what body would look good as an 8 string


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 16, 2008)

i actually would 
hmmm 8 string hey...
nah i got nothing


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i actually would
> hmmm 8 string hey...
> nah i got nothing



I tryed something


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 16, 2008)

not bad at all 
dunno about the headstock, although your pretty limited i guess


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> not bad at all
> dunno about the headstock, although your pretty limited i guess



Yeah pretty much and it was either the 4x4 or a 8 in line  I figured I would go 4x4 to be more t the original EC shapes I think I have a few more I might try. 


God. I love Photoshp  

ESP Alexi/SV 8 string. I know the body looks kind of small I will try and fix that later.





ESP EX-8 8 string





 anything else I should edit to look like a 7 or 8 string? 

And another 8 string:


----------



## MattMorose (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of the iceman. But after seeing Meshuggah's 8 string Iceman, I have to admit as an 8 string it looks badass.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

MattMorose said:


> I'm not a big fan of the iceman. But after seeing Meshuggah's 8 string Iceman, I have to admit as an 8 string it looks badass.



Yes. it does  to bad Ibanez wont make that a production model


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 16, 2008)

I hate the Ibanez's but the ESP's are pretty poohtz


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I hate the Ibanez's but the ESP's are pretty poohtz



 is "poohtz" good or bad?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2008)

There should be a sticky thread just for various muck ups. Some of these are sick.



7deadlysins666 said:


> I used to do this all the time!



That second one is just sexual.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

vampiregenocide said:


> There should be a sticky thread just for various muck ups. Some of these are sick.
> 
> 
> 
> That second one is just sexual.



Hell why not? Most of us here get bored and do mock ups of either what we want or want we think something will look like


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2008)

It would just be nice to have somewhere where people can stick up random little ideas that they have. Might give luthiers a few ideas too lol

I tried doing a mockup of a custom I want to build. I fail.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

vampiregenocide said:


> It would just be nice to have somewhere where people can stick up random little ideas that they have. Might give luthiers a few ideas too lol
> 
> I tried doing a mockup of a custom I want to build. I fail.



Yeah I tryed doing a 7 string mock up of this: 




and I failed


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2008)

This is my shitty one

http://vampire-genocide.deviantart.com/art/Guitar-Mockup-106485919


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

vampiregenocide said:


> This is my shitty one
> 
> http://vampire-genocide.deviantart.com/art/Guitar-Mockup-106485919





 It is good but that headstock is just weird looking no matter what you put it on.  but I like it 

*EDIT* I just noticed that that headstock is from a Firstact. No wonder it looked bad 

The Headstock not the mock up


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol I personally love that headstock looks like an elegant piece of furniture.

Thanks anyway lol


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

vampiregenocide said:


> Lol I personally love that headstock looks like an elegant piece of furniture.
> 
> Thanks anyway lol



Well at least someone does  There are a few good things from First Act. but they are all custom made guitars. I'm surpised at how big they got in just a few years though that is  

I wouldn't mind them trying their hand a the 7 string market if it was AT least better then the Washburn 7 strings


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 16, 2008)

The EX 8 looks mighty sexy!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

gatesofcarnage said:


> The EX 8 looks mighty sexy!



oh yea.  and


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2008)

I has a request.


Can you do a mock-up of the Spalted Maple ESP?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Anthony said:


> I has a request.
> 
> 
> Can you do a mock-up of the Spalted Maple ESP?



 I could try. I just need a pic of a spalted maple wood and toknow what shape you want?


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I could try. I just need a pic of a spalted maple wood and toknow what shape you want?



Lol, I'm an idiot. I forgot the model haha,


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Lol, I'm an idiot. I forgot the model haha,



so.. you want a 7 or 8 string like that?  or that was what you were wanting?


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 16, 2008)

those are great! nice work


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 16, 2008)

I actually like the Iceman and the EC shapes as 8s, nice work guys!


----------



## sheener19 (Dec 16, 2008)

I just made my plans for a Ibanez RGA7 in Photoshop and I tried a walnut/tobacco burst which i think looks great.

Here it is tell me what ya think


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> so.. you want a 7 or 8 string like that?  or that was what you were wanting?



Haha, shit, man am I off today.

If you can do that in a 7, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 17, 2008)

Very cool mockups.


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 17, 2008)

I would buy that eclipse 8 in about two seconds...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Haha, shit, man am I off today.
> 
> If you can do that in a 7, that would be greatly appreciated.


i'l try my hand at it 




sworth9411 said:


> I would buy that eclipse 8 in about two seconds...



so would i 



sheener19 said:


> I just made my plans for a Ibanez RGA7 in Photoshop and I tried a walnut/tobacco burst which i think looks great.
> 
> Here it is tell me what ya think


Alot better then Me  



Anthony said:


> Haha, shit, man am I off today.
> 
> If you can do that in a 7, that would be greatly appreciated.



Did you want a ebony fret board?




Just made a FX-7 7string mock up


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice use of concept twizted .... You know... my hand hurts already, because of my caveman instincts telling me to grab those beauties out of the screen..


PS: If someone uploads a danelectro 8 string, Normandy will look like a walk in the park, those guitars are just hideous.

I just made this, YES i know some parts are sloppy but the concept is orgasmic


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

AeonSolus said:


> Nice use of concept twizted .... You know... my hand hurts already, because of my caveman instincts telling me to grab those beauties out of the screen..



Thanks 

and you Acoustic 8 string mock up is badass also


----------



## Bygde (Dec 17, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I tryed something


That thing is almost Carmen Electra-sexy. Sorry, but there's just nothing better than Carmen.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

Bygde said:


> That thing is almost Carmen Electra-sexy. Sorry, but there's just nothing better than Carmen.



I know that  it goes Carmen Electra then everything else


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 17, 2008)

hmm is that supposed to be extended range? Jackson Stars released a couple of ebony-boarded fixed 7's (passives though). it might be much much cheaper than getting that made and the specs are similar


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> hmm is that supposed to be extended range? Jackson Stars released a couple of ebony-boarded fixed 7's (passives though). it might be much much cheaper than getting that made and the specs are similar



 the 7 strings and the 8 with the 8-in0line headstocks are 27" because I stole them off the Stef sigs. but the EC-8 mockup is a 25.5" becauset that neck came offthe FM-408. And Jackson Stars would be cheaper :srug: these were just me being bored out of my mind the other day.


----------



## darren (Dec 17, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> ESP LTD EC-8




YES, PLEASE!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

darren said:


> YES, PLEASE!



I know.  I would love it if ESP realesed that


----------



## MFB (Dec 18, 2008)

Twizted, do a mock up of a 7 string Steinberger pleeeease

I would probably kill for that, ohhh and an H/S config


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 18, 2008)

Some of those look very tasty, nice work man.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

MFB said:


> Twizted, do a mock up of a 7 string Steinberger pleeeease
> 
> I would probably kill for that, ohhh and an H/S config



i'll try  i'm not promising that it will be exactly what you want but i will try.



Stealthtastic said:


> Some of those look very tasty, nice work man.



thank you 







dded it to the first page also


----------



## lobee (Dec 18, 2008)

This thread needs more 7-string Parker content. One of you photoshop/mspaint dudes have at it!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

lobee said:


> This thread needs more 7-string Parker content. One of you photoshop/mspaint dudes have at it!



Oh shit getting into the Harder to photoshop realm there  I'll try my hand at it  if some on else wants to do some mock ups go for it 






added to the first page also.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 18, 2008)

The "ibbycaster" scares me.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1310651 said:


> The "ibbycaster" scares me.



Ibbycaster?? 

what one is that?


----------



## lobee (Dec 18, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Oh shit getting into the Harder to photoshop realm there  I'll try my hand at it  if some on else wants to do some mock ups go for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chiggidy-cheers! Let the dreaming commence.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

lobee said:


> Chiggidy-cheers! Let the dreaming commence.



Dreaming that all the Company would do that to MOST of the guitars


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 19, 2008)

The red 'telecaster'.



twiztedchild said:


> Ibbycaster??
> 
> what one is that?


 


7deadlysins666 said:


>


 
Part of the confusion is my fault I thought all the pics had ibby headstocks, I didn't take that good of a look.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 19, 2008)

If parker released a 7 string i would buy it


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 19, 2008)

why do i have the feeling that squier will release an 8 string very soon?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd but a parker 7 *and* a squire 8.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 19, 2008)

poopyalligator said:


> If parker released a 7 string i would buy it



Same man. I honestly would. Parker's are some of the nicest guitars I've ever played, with only MusicMan coming close.

But in the end, my dream guitar is a Steinberger Transtrem 7, in a Mystic Dream style finish.

I don't get why these two companies neglect us? We're the abused stepchild of the guitar world.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

AeonSolus said:


> why do i have the feeling that squier will release an 8 string very soon?



Well if it looks good then Why not?  Schecter is releasing one for 09 For only $899 acording to DCGL anyways



All_¥our_Bass;1311708 said:


> The red 'telecaster'.
> 
> Part of the confusion is my fault I thought all the pics had ibby headstocks, I didn't take that good of a look.



Oh.  it's cool Ibanez does have a Tele-ish body though


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 21, 2008)

Twizted, why not a Squier 8 string mockup? just for Teh lulz man, hahaha.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 21, 2008)

AeonSolus said:


> Twizted, why not a Squier 8 string mockup? just for Teh lulz man, hahaha.



 I might as well try it.
Let me see whatI can do.

For the Lulz. I know the headstock looks weird but it is hard to rework that headstock


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 21, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I might as well try it.
> Let me see whatI can do.
> 
> For the Lulz. I know the headstock looks weird but it is hard to rework that headstock



Woah, three truss rods? Isn't that a tad overkill


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 21, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Woah, three truss rods? Isn't that a tad overkill



Probably  but photo shop wasn't wanting to do what I was trying to get it to do.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 21, 2008)

The only one that doesn't fail miserably is the Hello Kitty 8-string


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 21, 2008)

gunshow86de said:


> The only one that doesn't fail miserably is the Hello Kitty 8-string


----------



## willybman (Dec 21, 2008)

the rvx looks like just the lower horn of the iceman... lol


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 21, 2008)

willybman said:


> the rvx looks like just the lower horn of the iceman... lol



maybe thats where Ibanez got the Idea 

ANother Idea. that JerkyChid and I had


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 22, 2008)

SOB8, the BSOB (Bastard Son of the Beast)


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 22, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> ANother Idea. that JerkyChid and I had



Hey doesn't Halo already make that?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 22, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> View attachment 9244


Damn I was wanting to get the first 8 string Vixen  but that is 



gunshow86de said:


> Hey doesn't Halo already make that?


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 22, 2008)

i would buy a hello kitty 8 string...then refinish it and put a decent pickguard over it, leaving no gayness trail behind >.>


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 22, 2008)

AeonSolus said:


> i would buy a hello kitty 8 string...then refinish it and put a decent pickguard over it, leaving no gayness trail behind >.>



 Ran WILL make one for you


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 22, 2008)

hahaha, now seriously, this is something I WILL have done around october-november 2009 






A Carvin 828 

Orr perhaps a 8 explorer?..Damn i think of myself covering meshuggah's bleed and headbanging with that thing hanging from my shoulders!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Dec 22, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I might as well try it.
> Let me see whatI can do.
> 
> For the Lulz. I know the headstock looks weird but it is hard to rework that headstock



Stitch's dream guitar!


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2008)

Mmmm... 8 string beast.


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 22, 2008)

This thread gives major gas&#8230;.I am really wanting for a les paul shaped 7 and 8 string right now&#8230;and the rest are really great at making me want to buy presents for myself right now.....8 String Iceman would be the most awesome thing ever.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 22, 2008)

Some designs are really cool


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 22, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Stitch's dream guitar!





sworth9411 said:


> This thread gives major gas.I am really wanting for a les paul shaped 7 and 8 string right nowand the rest are really great at making me want to buy presents for myself right now.....8 String Iceman would be the most awesome thing ever.





Apophis said:


> Some designs are really cool



Thanks  and also nice designs to everyone else that posted some


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello Kitty 8 string Mockingbird


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 22, 2008)

twiztedchild...u should do a mock up where u take a xiphos and cut the top horn to shap it like an ml and make it an 8 with rebel flag finish


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 22, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> twiztedchild...u should do a mock up where u take a xiphos and cut the top horn to shap it like an ml and make it an 8 with rebel flag finish



 I will try


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 22, 2008)

If anyoen wants to put their mockups on one thread, ive made on in teh standard guitars area

EDIT : Forget it, this one is much better


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 22, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> twiztedchild...u should do a mock up where u take a xiphos and cut the top horn to shap it like an ml and make it an 8 with rebel flag finish



something like this?


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 22, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!! DARREEEEN!!!!?!!?!??! SOMEONE?!?!?!?!!?! Email that to rondomusic!!, that guitar is a [/thread] candidate!!!, Nice work Twizted


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 22, 2008)

AeonSolus said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!! DARREEEEN!!!!?!!?!??! SOMEONE?!?!?!?!!?! Email that to rondomusic!!, *that guitar is a [/thread] candidate!!!,* Nice work Twizted



 really? 

I thought I got rid f that black between the strings. I have to go work that out later


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 23, 2008)

:sAHHHHHH STUPID SCHOOL COMPUTERS


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 23, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> :sAHHHHHH STUPID SCHOOL COMPUTERS



 going to have to wait till you get home again huh?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah dude i hate my school computers.... they block everything....they have walmart blocked...SERIOUSLY WHAT COULD THEY SELL ON WALMART THAT COULD ENDANGER MY EDUCATION!


----------



## MikeH (Dec 23, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


>



I'll take 3!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 23, 2008)

I've already put these up on my mockup thread, but its weak lol
This is where its all going down so I'll put mine here


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 23, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> yeah dude i hate my school computers.... they block everything....they have walmart blocked...SERIOUSLY WHAT COULD THEY SELL ON WALMART THAT COULD ENDANGER MY EDUCATION!



If you buy a first act guitar from walmart, you're going to become an instant hobo aftermath, so yeah..Kudos to your principal


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 23, 2008)

No 7s here sorry but I think these look good. I call them the Les paul 'Rising Sun', 'Rebelution' and 'Gore'.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 23, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> something like this?



yeah kinda like that....thats metal as all dimebagness..you should make that lil elbow on the top by the neck and make it have an inline reverse head stock if u could  as soon as i gradute summit luthier school im gonna make one like that but with the southern cross natural flamed maple finish


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 23, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> yeah dude i hate my school computers.... they block everything....they have walmart blocked...SERIOUSLY WHAT COULD THEY SELL ON WALMART THAT COULD ENDANGER MY EDUCATION!





AeonSolus said:


> If you buy a first act guitar from walmart, you're going to become an instant hobo aftermath, so yeah..Kudos to your principal



 



Kornfann1024 said:


> yeah kinda like that....thats metal as all dimebagness..you should make that lil elbow on the top by the neck and make it have an inline reverse head stock if u could  as soon as i gradute summit luthier school im gonna make one like that but with the southern cross natural flamed maple finish



I can try when I get some more time  My GF making me clean the hosue with her for Chrismas


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 23, 2008)

lol yeah my house is upside down right now caus eof xmas lol....but yeah dude that is deffinatly a mockup of pure WIN!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 23, 2008)

vampiregenocide said:


> No 7s here sorry but I think these look good. I call them the Les paul 'Rising Sun', 'Rebelution' and 'Gore'.
> 
> http://fc70.deviantart.com/fs39/i/2008/358/4/e/Les_Paul_Custom_Mockups_by_vampire_genocide.jpg
> 
> http://fc51.deviantart.com/fs38/i/2008/358/c/7/Les_Paul_Custom_Mockups_2_by_vampire_genocide.jpg


nice mok ups man



Kornfann1024 said:


> lol yeah my house is upside down right now caus eof xmas lol....but yeah dude that is deffinatly a mockup of pure WIN!



yeah i'll try and do the horn thing tonight


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 24, 2008)

dude your my hero ...if i ever get my own shop opened(evetually ...i hope) i would deffinatly give you a job lol


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 24, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> dude your my hero ...if i ever get my own shop opened(evetually ...i hope) i would deffinatly give you a job lol


 
You really need to set some higher goals man. You do relize these are only moderately good photoshops right or are made with programs designed for this.

Wishes for Winter Namm 2009 - Prestige Guitars - Ibanez Forum

those are some insane renderings


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah but in computer illiterate and i could barley figure out how to get a post up when i got here lol....plus hes got some god ideas


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 24, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Damn I was wanting to get the first 8 string Vixen  but that is



that's photoshopped btw. eight string floyds don't exist. it was just just so perfectly centered and uneven with those 3x4 tuners, I decided to even it out a bit


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 24, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> that's photoshopped btw. eight string floyds don't exist. it was just just so perfectly centered and uneven with those 3x4 tuners, I decided to even it out a bit



the DO exist, but on a, limited, boutique, expensive way. ask Vai, Munky, or Mr. Cooley if you want .

a friend of mine is thinking of making custom limited unlicensed floyd-like tremolos for his custom 8 guitars, he's making them himself tho, ask if you're Interested.


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> You really need to set some higher goals man. You do relize these are only moderately good photoshops right or are made with programs designed for this.
> 
> Wishes for Winter Namm 2009 - Prestige Guitars - Ibanez Forum
> 
> those are some insane renderings



That's a really amazing job that guy did with those renderings. 

However, there's no need to slag somebody... especially in their own thread. 

Twisted is very humble and he knows well what's within his abilities. I think Kornfan was just trying to credit the guy for his hard work and great ideas.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 25, 2008)

AeonSolus said:


> *the DO exist, but on a, limited, boutique, expensive way. ask Vai, Munky, or Mr. Cooley if you want .*
> 
> a friend of mine is thinking of making custom limited unlicensed floyd-like tremolos for his custom 8 guitars, he's making them himself tho, ask if you're Interested.



I think those are made by Ibanez if I'm not mistaken? Not FR's. I'm praying for an 8 with an OFR on it this year at NAMM though. That or an Ibanez with one of their trems.


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 25, 2008)

i think everytime someone wants to modify a bridge based on floyd rose's technology they gotta ask for permission to do that, so that would make them kinda involved if it isn't a OFR anyway, or am i wrong?


----------



## Izebecool (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello Kitty 8 string = win

Bahaha!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> dude your my hero ...if i ever get my own shop opened(evetually ...i hope) i would deffinatly give you a job lol



Me? and what would I be doing?  



bulletbass man said:


> You really need to set some higher goals man. You do relize these are only moderately good photoshops right or are made with programs designed for this.
> 
> Wishes for Winter Namm 2009 - Prestige Guitars - Ibanez Forum
> 
> those are some insane renderings


Well, I never said I was "Great" at it  and I wish I had that guys skills  and I will be the first one to point out any flaws in my Photoshops 



guitarplayerone said:


> that's photoshopped btw. eight string floyds don't exist. it was just just so perfectly centered and uneven with those 3x4 tuners, I decided to even it out a bit


Oh Well  then.  Maybe I still CAN get an 8 string Vixen 



Randy said:


> That's a really amazing job that guy did with those renderings.
> 
> However, there's no need to slag somebody... especially in their own thread.
> *
> Twisted is very humble and he knows well what's within his abilities. I think Kornfan was just trying to credit the guy for his hard work and great ideas*.


Thank you. 



Izebecool said:


> Hello Kitty 8 string = win
> 
> Bahaha!



Yes it does!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 25, 2008)

AeonSolus said:


> i think everytime someone wants to modify a bridge based on floyd rose's technology they gotta ask for permission to do that, so that would make them kinda involved if it isn't a OFR anyway, or am i wrong?



To be honest? I have no idea .

Regardless, I've got a hunch there's gonna be a 8 string OFR at NAMM this year. 

And Twizted, I agree, that 8 string vixen =  and finally  (cause I'll never be able to afford one )


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> To be honest? I have no idea .
> 
> Regardless, I've got a hunch there's gonna be a 8 string OFR at NAMM this year.
> 
> And Twizted, I agree, that 8 string vixen =  and finally  (cause I'll never be able to afford one )



Yeah I would love an 8 string Vixen it just seems to fit the body style and headstock with a 4x4


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 25, 2008)

Randy said:


> That's a really amazing job that guy did with those renderings.
> 
> However, there's no need to slag somebody... especially in their own thread.
> 
> Twisted is very humble and he knows well what's within his abilities. I think Kornfan was just trying to credit the guy for his hard work and great ideas.


 
didn't really mean it to be offensive. Personally I suck at photoshop. Also I highly doubt twisted gives a flying fuck anyways.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> didn't really mean it to be offensive. Personally I suck at photoshop. Also I highly doubt twisted gives a flying fuck anyways.



Pretty much  Like I said before I will be the first to tell you that My photohop skill are shit


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 25, 2008)

I was thinking.

There's the Death Kelly, Death Angel, Death Rhoads, ... what about a Death Dinky?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> I was thinking.
> 
> There's the Death Kelly, Death Angel, Death Rhoads, ... what about a Death Dinky?



Death Rhoads?  you mean that Kelly star thing? with the Back of the Rhoad and the front of the Kelly? 

I'll seewhat I can do


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 25, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Death Rhoads?  you mean that Kelly star thing? with the Back of the Rhoad and the front of the Kelly?
> 
> I'll seewhat I can do


 
I thought I once saw a guitar that was basically the back of a Death (insert name) body


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 25, 2008)

wheres the elbow and the reverse inline headstock?lol


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> wheres the elbow and the reverse inline headstock?lol



 for that Rebel Flag Ibanez ML thing?? I dunno  I wil get on that and hope I can get some thing that looks decent.


and whys here is the Death Dinky. Very crapy I know  By the way IF anyone wants to try and make my photoshops better go for it


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 25, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> for that Rebel Flag Ibanez ML thing?? I
> 
> and whys here is the Death Dinky. Very crapy I know  By the way IF anyone wants to try and make my photoshops better go for it



the Deathnky looks AMAZING man  i never licked pointy Chuck'ish guitars but i kinda dig this one


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 25, 2008)

yes for the ml thing and dude that death dinky looks awsome...id buy one if the made it


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 26, 2008)

AeonSolus said:


> the Deathnky looks AMAZING man  i never licked pointy Chuck'ish guitars but i kinda dig this one


Thanks 


Kornfann1024 said:


> yes for the ml thing and dude that death dinky looks awsome...id buy one if the made it



Thanks and I am still working on it.  might take a bit longer


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 26, 2008)

Twizted, you should make a Mockup of the Schecter 8....Please


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 26, 2008)

gatesofcarnage said:


> Twizted, you should make a Mockup of the Schecter 8....Please



i did  





looks exactly like the real one


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh shitAwesome and sorry!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 26, 2008)

gatesofcarnage said:


> Oh shitAwesome and sorry!



its cool I posted it in the ERG forums.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 26, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh...some how i did not think to look there...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 26, 2008)

its cool  i was going to post it here also but forgot


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 26, 2008)

Coolness


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 26, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> yes for the ml thing and dude that death dinky looks awsome...id buy one if the made it



something like this?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 27, 2008)

YEAH!....that is pure sex...i am gonna make one like that


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 27, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> YEAH!....that is pure sex...i am gonna make one like that



Cool. Just gotta get the Body to fit the neck and move the Neck deeper into the body though


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 27, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> something like this?




Wow its like Kid Rock meets Meshuggah lol 

Jokes its uber cool


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 27, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Pretty much  Like I said before I will be the first to tell you that My photohop skill are shit


 
exactly I wouldn't have posted that If I hadn't known you wouldn't care.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 27, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> exactly I wouldn't have posted that If I hadn't known you wouldn't care.



It's cool man I do it because I bored really. I would love to goto scool for Graphics Design then I would be, Hopefully, Have Mad Photoshop Skills 

But its all cool man 



vampiregenocide said:


> Wow its like Kid Rock meets Meshuggah lol
> 
> Jokes its uber cool



I would'nt be surpised if they did start using 8 string guitars really


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 27, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I might as well try it.
> Let me see whatI can do.
> 
> For the Lulz. I know the headstock looks weird but it is hard to rework that headstock


 
Give it a 30" neck, fix the fret dots, the truss rods, and add a tone knob and I'll take it.

Also, do a 7, 8 and 9/9+ Parker.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 28, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1320770 said:


> Give it a 30" neck, fix the fret dots, the truss rods, and add a tone knob and I'll take it.
> 
> Also, do a 7, 8 and 9/9+ Parker.



a 9+ string Parker??   I don't know if I could but I will try.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 28, 2008)

id like to see bcrich do a double neck with a 12 string widow headstock ..instead of havin 6 tunners on the headstock and 6 on the body all 12 on the headstock the the gibson and have both neck be baritone


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 29, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> id like to see bcrich do a double neck with a 12 string widow headstock ..instead of havin 6 tunners on the headstock and 6 on the body all 12 on the headstock the the gibson and have both neck be baritone



that would be interesting IF you telling me to try I dont know if I will get it to look right but I might try anyways  if you can find me a good pick of a double next BCR


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 29, 2008)

ill see wat i can do






yeah i looked and thats the best pick i can find


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 30, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> ill see wat i can do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and you wanted it with the Widow headstock?


what about the body?


----------



## killiansguitar (Dec 30, 2008)

Can anyone link me to that "V-RG" builder/mockup program?


EDIT: Nevermind...google is my friend.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 30, 2008)

killiansguitar said:


> Can anyone link me to that "V-RG" builder/mockup program?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind...google is my friend.



 yeah I had a hard time finding it the first time I tired to look for it


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Dec 30, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> ESP Alexi-7 Hardtail 27"


Now that I would like.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 30, 2008)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Now that I would like.



 I would love to get that also


----------



## Filip S (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Kitty 8 string

i'd buy it if it was the last thing i ever bought.
and love the beast under it too.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 30, 2008)

Filip S said:


> Hello Kitty 8 string
> 
> i'd buy it if it was the last thing i ever bought.
> and love the beast under it too.



yeah to bad B. C. Rich most likely wont make that though


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 31, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> and you wanted it with the Widow headstock?
> 
> 
> what about the body?



personally id gte rid of all the knobs and switches....like 1 volume 1 tone and the pickup selector and neck selector switch...no inlays and black paint lol


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 31, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> personally id gte rid of all the knobs and switches....like 1 volume 1 tone and the pickup selector and neck selector switch...no inlays and black paint lol


 
In other words, no variety and boring


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 31, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> personally id gte rid of all the knobs and switches....like 1 volume 1 tone and the pickup selector and neck selector switch...no inlays and black paint lol



So will this work?? 







Sorry about the faded upper headstock I took that off an old pic of a Warlock 7 string


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats pretty epic man


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 1, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Thats pretty epic man



thanks  

Got bored and made a Mock up of a guitar I would love to have my self


The 7 string Draco


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jan 1, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> So will this work??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah dude thats awsome


----------



## MFB (Jan 1, 2009)

I had some, more like a ton, of free time and decided to try my hand at the double-neck BC Rich, 6/12 beast and this was the result.

Minor glitches, such as me being lazy and not switching the strings on the 12 side, too lazy to get rid of all the linings, and I'm probably missing others but oh well


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 1, 2009)

you can really see were the Rico Jr Vixen came from. Perhaps if he had stayed with BCR it woulda been the Beast V


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 2, 2009)

MFB said:


> I had some, more like a ton, of free time and decided to try my hand at the double-neck BC Rich, 6/12 beast and this was the result.
> 
> Minor glitches, such as me being lazy and not switching the strings on the 12 side, too lazy to get rid of all the linings, and I'm probably missing others but oh well



Nice Great job man 


JerkyChid said:


> you can really see were the Rico Jr Vixen came from. Perhaps if he had stayed with BCR it woulda been the Beast V



Yeah NowI see where it could have came from


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jan 2, 2009)

dude i had a beast....the beast is sick...but that thing is just pure awsomeness i would so rock that


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 2, 2009)

i dunno what it is about that Draco guitar, it looks uncomfortable, but i would love to play that in a 7


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 3, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> i dunno what it is about that Draco guitar, it looks uncomfortable, but i would love to play that in a 7



I would too


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2009)

The white S7320 thread inspired an idea. I really want to see a Buckethead white LP theme done on either an S7320(since this is the seven string section) or a 540S six string. Hell maybe even an RG too, but I'd prefer the S.

Rep and high fives to those who attempt these!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 4, 2009)

lobee said:


> The white S7320 thread inspired an idea. I really want to see a Buckethead white LP theme done on either an S7320(since this is the seven string section) or a 540S six string. Hell maybe even an RG too, but I'd prefer the S.
> 
> Rep and high fives to those who attempt these!



what do you mean by a"buckethead" theme?


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2009)

I mean this:


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 4, 2009)

so white body, White Tuners, White Pickups
??


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah basically all white hardware, white pickups, white body and white headstock with some subtle silver binding and silver logo.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 4, 2009)

lobee said:


> Yeah basically all white hardware, white pickups, white body and white headstock with some subtle silver binding and silver logo.



 I might not be able to do it  but I will try my best


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I might not be able to do it  but I will try my best


 Sorry!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 4, 2009)

lobee said:


> Sorry!



it's cool. I'm just saying that my photoshop skill arent that great  but I think IF I can pull this of then I might be better then I think I am  it will take a while for me though. but if someone else decides to do it I might still do it to see what I can do


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2009)

Wicked sweet! Depending how it turns out I may or may not have an expensive project on my hands.


----------



## Shinto (Jan 4, 2009)

If you could do a Jackson SLSMG 7 or 8, that'd be awesome.


----------



## MFB (Jan 4, 2009)

lobee said:


> Wicked sweet! Depending how it turns out I may or may not have an expensive project on my hands.




Good luck getting a white ZR tremolo


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 4, 2009)

extremely half-assed (I can do better) but it gets the job done;


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 4, 2009)

Shinto said:


> If you could do a Jackson SLSMG 7 or 8, that'd be awesome.



can try that also. but I need to know a few things. Lke do you want he 3x3 type headstock or the inline headstock?



Justin Bailey said:


> extremely half-assed (I can do better) but it gets the job done;



 that is what Mine would have looed like. unless I took along time to work everything out. but for being Half-ased it is awsome man


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2009)

MFB said:


> Good luck getting a white ZR tremolo


That's why I said the project would be expensive. I was actually thinking of finding an old beater 540 from ebay for this. That's if I have the minerals to try and pull it off!


Justin Bailey said:


> extremely half-assed (I can do better) but it gets the job done;


That looks pretty damn good for how quickly you did it! It might be time to shift some gear to fund something like this.

Thanks Bob Ross!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 4, 2009)

haha thanks guys. And your welcome lobee


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 5, 2009)

This thread should get stick'd ftw!!!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 5, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> This thread should get stick'd ftw!!!



Maybe if you ask a mod real nice it might  someone else said that we should have had a Mock Up Thread stickied already.



also, I did this for someone over on the BCR Players forum:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 5, 2009)

^ Sick in a very nice way


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 5, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> ^ Sick in a very nice way



thanks 

this is what would happen if ESP turned into Dean


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 5, 2009)

LMMFAO


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> thanks
> 
> this is what would happen if ESP turned into Dean



IF?!?!?

Check it: ESP | Artist Series | ANCHANG

The transformations already begun


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> IF?!?!?
> 
> Check it: ESP | Artist Series | ANCHANG
> 
> The transformations already begun



IF!!!! They start doing it to the USA market


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 5, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Maybe if you ask a mod real nice it might  someone else said that we should have had a Mock Up Thread stickied already.
> 
> 
> 
> also, I did this for someone over on the BCR Players forum:



Very badass.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 5, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> IF!!!! They start doing it to the USA market



True 

I have to admit, if ESP released a STD series RS guitar, I'd atleast have to try it .


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 5, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Very badass.


thanks  I might have to try and build it myself though 




Dusty201087 said:


> True
> 
> I have to admit, if ESP released a STD series RS guitar, I'd atleast have to try it .



I would ry one I dont know if I would buy it


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jan 6, 2009)

ID SO TOTALY PLAY THAT!!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 6, 2009)

Kornfann1024 said:


> ID SO TOTALY PLAY THAT!!



the 8 string Warlock?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jan 8, 2009)

the dimestyle esp and the warlock


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 8, 2009)

....I actually Really like this design Minus the headstock...


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 8, 2009)

Kornfann1024 said:


> the dimestyle esp and the warlock



oh 



7deadlysins666 said:


> ....I actually Really like this design Minus the headstock...



yeah I hate those headtocks


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 8, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> oh
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I hate those headtocks



Reversed inline headstock...and of course one more string and it would be awesome.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 8, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Reversed inline headstock...and of course one more string and it would be awesome.



yes


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 8, 2009)

That's a Chimera! Star-ML kind of body, Dime Headstock, and KH2 Fretboard inlays!... i guess people can't be original these days, although the guitar is pure win...and yeah +1 minus the headstock

Hey Twizted, how come you've left PRS out of the 8 String world? it's almost a crime man!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 8, 2009)

If anyone made an RG2228 with a swirl like these then I might love them eternally


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 8, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> That's a Chimera! Star-ML kind of body, Dime Headstock, and KH2 Fretboard inlays!... i guess people can't be original these days, although the guitar is pure win...and yeah +1 minus the headstock
> 
> Hey Twizted, how come you've left PRS out of the 8 String world? it's almost a crime man!



 I guess I'll have to try and get some PRS 8 string going on soon 



vampiregenocide said:


> If anyone made an RG2228 with a swirl like these then I might love them eternally



that wold be badass. I do't think I would be able to do it though


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 8, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> that wold be badass. I do't think I would be able to do it though



Awwehs  Man a blue/green swirl Rg2228 would def be my sig axe if I could have one  I'll just have to save up lol


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 8, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Awwehs  Man a blue/green swirl Rg2228 would def be my sig axe if I could have one  I'll just have to save up lol



yeah I'm sure someone here can do the swirl thing though


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 9, 2009)

Since i'm making an SX KY1 CUS 24 my main 6 Axe, Which is in my opinion the bastard baby of a Telecaster and a PRS, my two favorite shapes ( Amazing guitar!, setneck mahogany, mahogany body and flame maple top for 200? No Way!!, check them out) i thought "Hey, why not a 7 string KY1 STD?" so i mock'd it up, and it turned out GREAT, i'll be doing it in a near future. so here it is!






NOTE: This is not the guitar i described, This instead is the STD (Standard, not CUS 24 NA) model for KY1 with a bolt on neck, that will make the neck replacement easier

my only task is to find who makes cheap non locking 7 string tremolos, because for that guitar, a hipshot would be to exagerate. 
pain in the ass huh?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice man ^


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the 8 string PRS Mockup done  what do you guys think?


----------



## Shinto (Jan 11, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Got the 8 string PRS Mockup done  what do you guys think?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 11, 2009)

Shinto said:


>



So....you like it??


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 11, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Got the 8 string PRS Mockup done  what do you guys think?



/thread

Nuff said. I started the mass emaling so we can get a SE line 8 string, 'cuz that thing looks godly man!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 11, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> /thread
> 
> Nuff said. I started the mass emaling so we can get a SE line 8 string, 'cuz that thing looks godly man!



you should tell PRS to at least make it a 26" scale if they did make a SE 8 string 

and thanks


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 11, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> you should tell PRS to at least make it a 26" scale if they did make a SE 8 string
> 
> and thanks



Or we can always talk to Kurt via Darren to make an Agile PS-1000 8 string, since it's their PRS-esque guitar


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 11, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


>


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 11, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> Or we can always talk to Kurt via Darren to make an Agile PS-1000 8 string, since it's their PRS-esque guitar



I think we would have to wait till the Intrepid got more seels though, But it would be cool


----------

